# Synchro iBooks



## poussvite (15 Novembre 2012)

Hello,J'userai et abuse d'iCloud
J'ai des ebooks et pas mal de fichiers pdf dans la biblio iBooks de mon iPad
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi si mes ebook sont synchro avec mon iPhone,
Les pdf dans l'iPad ne le sont pas avec l'iPhone?


----------

